

Shadow Art - tolini
http://graphics.stanford.edu/~niloy/research/shadowArt/paper_docs/shadowArt_sigA_09_small.pdf

======
tolini
Some work of artists:

<http://www.designer-daily.com/remarkable-shadow-art-405>

